# Google's A.I. J.S. BACH doodle (March 21, 2019)



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Google's is celebrating the genius of Johann Sebastian Bach with a doodle using artificial intelligence to make sort of a pseudo-Bach composition based on a basic melody that YOU can put in.:*

https://www.google.com/doodles/celebrating-johann-sebastian-bach

>>>Today we celebrate world renowned German composer and musician Johann Sebastian Bach with our first ever AI-powered Doodle! Made in partnership with the Google Magenta and Google PAIR teams, the Doodle is an interactive experience encouraging players to compose a two measure melody of their choice. With the press of a button, the Doodle then uses machine learning to harmonize the custom melody into Bach's signature music style (or a Bach 80's rock style hybrid if you happen to find a very special easter egg in the Doodle...). 
The first step in developing the Doodle? Creating a machine learning model to power it. Machine learning is the process of teaching a computer to come up with its own answers by showing it a lot of examples, instead of giving it a set of rules to follow as is done in traditional computer programming. The model used in today's Doodle was developed by Magenta Team AI Resident Anna Huang, who developed Coconet: a versatile model that can be used in a wide range of musical tasks-such as harmonizing melodies or composing from scratch (check out more of these technical details in today's Magenta blog post).<<<


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Read the blogpost as well, good stuff.

This may be of interest:

https://dukespace.lib.duke.edu/dspa...245/Yanchenko_duke_0066N_13967.pdf?sequence=1


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's a composition I created with it. I may have gone a little overboard and stitched 9 clips together


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

It's quite neat, however, there should've been the option of notating *trills*. I mean, it's supposed to sound like Bach, right? (I know they're only simple chorale melodies.)


----------

